# New Year in our new Hobby 600!



## Mudman101

Hi all,

We've just returned from our first trip in our 2004 Hobby 600. Very pleased to report that all was well, excellent in fact - and fully justified our belief that Hobby make superb vans.
I built our first motorhome - Ducato van conversion - and though it lacked a bit of finesse it had everything we wanted and did us well for seven years. But we decided it was time for a change, a bit more space and a few more creature comforts, and set about trawling the web for suitable candidates.
We'd already seen several Hobbies at Go European. The 750's were a bit big for us, but a shiny silver 650 pushed all the buttons. We could see the thought that had gone into the design and the quality of the construction and fittings (I wrote about the caravan industry in a past life, so I've seen a few....) but the price was a bit out of our reach (very friendly and helpful people though).
But after a long weekend and 450 miles covered looking at half a dozen vans, we opted for our Hobby - the first one we saw. In beautiful condition, tastefully re-upholstered, towbar and a 20bhp power increase thanks to a chip. 
So, after a few days in the Cotswolds, I'm pleased to report that we LOVE it! Warm, comfortable, loads of storage, great to drive - well, I'm preaching to the converted here. Can't wait to get away to France now - and it's LHD so for once I'll be on the "right" side of the road!

(sorry for posting twice - injudicious use of the back button!)


----------



## jiwawa

I love the enthusiasm!

We drove ours out yesterday, and I can't wait to head off again.

Enjoy!


----------



## peterthebruce

You sound a bit like us! We have just spent 3 nights over New Year in our 2004 750. We are now getting used to it and it was so good especially in the windy and wet weather. It is very comfortable and, as you say, very well put together. Quality kit!


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Glad you are pleased with your Hobby  
You do not see many of them out and about and we love ours too!
After looking around for a change from our previous motorhome we fell for the Toskana 750.
We got her in August 2010 and we have done just over 11,000 miles which includes driving down to Spain last year.
 

Val


----------



## budgie1960

Have to agree with all those statements above. Just got ours a couple of months ago and we love it. We have just come back from our new year trip and with all the wind and rain we were warm and there was not draft getting in anywere on the van. Very Very well built with immaculate finishing.


----------

